# [AE 5.5 | Premiere 6] codec für dunkle clips



## ponda (20. November 2002)

*[adobe ae5.5/premiere6] codec für dunkle clips*

Ich brauch mal wieder eure hilfe.
mit welchem codec exportiert man am besten dunkle filme (also z.B. in der nacht gefilmt...schlecht belichtet  etc.).
wenn ich divx benutze ist die qualität von den dunklen sachen echt schei**.
also ich nehme mit adobe premiere 6 auf und will es dann in after effects 5.5 importieren. und da ist ja auch das problem:
ich nehm mit premiere immer im dv format auf, da ist die quali auch super, doch ich kann das format nicht in ae importieren.
weiß auch nicht, woran das liegt. das ist mit manchen codecs bei mir so .
immer wenn ich versuche bei ae diese fila zu importieren kommt dieser fehler (siehe unten).
ich hoffe es versteht jemand was ich geschrieben hab


----------



## Robert Martinu (21. November 2002)

Wenn du genug Platz aufder Plaate hast würd ich den Huffyuv-Codec probieren, der produziert zumindest keine Artefakte.


----------



## goela (21. November 2002)

Ich glaube, Du solltest mal versuchen Premiere und AE neu zu installieren. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass wenn Du ein Video mit Premiere eingelesen, bearbeitet und wieder exportiert hast, Du mit AE nicht lesen kannst! Da liegt ja wohl ein generelles Problem vor.

Welches Betriebssystem hast Du denn? Vor allem im Hinblick auf den HUFF-Codec brauchst Du NTFS! Weil damit produzierst Du riesengrosse Dateien!


----------



## ponda (21. November 2002)

ich hab XP.
ich glaub das mit dem neu installieren hab ich schonmal versucht,
werd es aber nochmal machen...vielleicht geht es ja dann *hoff*.
vielleicht hat xp mit den codecs irgendwie probleme.
sollte ich vielleicht xp nochmal neu draufhauen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. November 2002)

Immer unkomprimiert arbeiten! Jedenfalls mit AE arbeitet man ja nur mit Clips - da ist die Größe von ca 45MB/s nicht so wild. Du hast dann wenigstens keinen Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## MoMo (23. November 2002)

Mit welchem Codec hast du denn gecaptured und wieder exportiert?


----------



## goela (23. November 2002)

> ich nehm mit premiere immer im dv format auf, da ist die quali auch super, doch ich kann das format nicht in ae importieren.


Nehme an, dass es der Microsoft bzw. Premiere DV-Codec ist!


----------



## ponda (24. November 2002)

> Nehme an, dass es der Microsoft bzw. Premiere DV-Codec ist!



genau!


----------



## ponda (26. November 2002)

vielleicht stimmt ja auch was mit dem codec nicht?(kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber naja).
wo bekommt man den codec denn her? hab schon auf der microsoft hp gesucht, aber da steig ich nicht wirklich durch


----------



## ponda (10. Dezember 2002)

habs jetzt hinbekommen. lag irgendwie an xp...
hab ALLES nochmal komplett neu draufgehauen und jetzt läuft alles  perfekt!


----------



## goela (10. Dezember 2002)

Schön zu hören, dass es jetzt funktioniert!
Mich würde interessieren, was Du neu "draufgehauen" hast! Alles (WinXP etc.) oder nur Premiere und AE?


----------



## ponda (11. Dezember 2002)

ALLES...
Win XP etc.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Dezember 2002)

Danach geht's meistens


----------



## goela (11. Dezember 2002)

> ALLES...


Tja, viel Arbeit, aber wenn es geholfen hat!


----------



## MoMo (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Danach geht's meistens  *


 Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung?


----------



## ponda (13. Dezember 2002)

> Tja, viel Arbeit,...


das ist der grund, warum ich solange damit gewartet habe.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Dezember 2002)

> Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung?



Jop, wenn ich den Server eingerichtet habe und hier alle neuen Posts durchgeschaut habe, werde ich mich wohl oder übel auch mal wieder ranmachen müssen...


----------



## ponda (13. Dezember 2002)

mein herzliches beileid!:error:


----------

